# BB Preamp MB (XB-MB) + EQD Arrows (Amentum) Boost - My first dual pedal build (+ my other builds thus far.)



## Andyhannaman (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey everyone! Just completed (sans 2 ICs that get here tomorrow) my first dual pedal build. Put this one together for my pops for Christmas. It’s an EQD arrows + BB preamp MB in a 1590XX enclosure from Tayda (custom drill template and powder coat through them). Happy with their enclosure services, however the drill template came as a mirror image over the y - axis. Was suppose to have the boost on the right side, but doesn’t matter much.  I also included the order switch PCB + toggle to allow for higher gain with boost before the drive, or a boosted same gain options.  Enclosure “art” using eposca paint pens and clear enamel. Definitely my least favorite labeling/art I’ve done so far but got frustrated and decided to just go with a quick DIY look. May look into using decals in the future, but part of me enjoys getting to do the art by hand.   The large resistor and wires come from an old 60’s Panasonic AM/FM cassette deck that I cannibalized for germanium transistors for some sunflower fuzzes I am building next.  With the missing op-amps, I’ve only been able to test the boost side, but it sounds great. Also note, in the pic, the input/output cables on the order switch PCB are backwards. Was a minor mistake I had to go back and fix before it worked. Can’t wait to try out the whole thing tomorrow. This is my 3rd pedal build so far and loved getting to try out a double pedal and order switcher.  Any input or constructive feedback is always welcome. Cheers!


----------



## cooder (Nov 16, 2020)

Very cool, well done! Pops will be chuffed!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice one! Just make sure to put the opamps in before you hand it over!


----------



## Dali (Nov 16, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Nice one! Just make sure to put the opamps in before you hand it over!



I think my score is not better than 50% when I first test my build... Always forgetting to put those IC in their sockets...


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 16, 2020)

Really appreciate the handmade look of the enclosure.


----------



## Barry (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Andyhannaman (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Got the op amps in and it sings!  Also finished 2 sunflower fuzzes today using 2sb175 germaniums and man do they sound amazing. One of them certainly sounds better than the other, will need to tinker more with trying different transistors/biases.   Also since I’m late to the forum party here’s a pic of all my builds so far. 2 seabed delays, 2 fuzzes, and the dual pedal.  I love this new hobby!


----------



## Barry (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice, love the artwork


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 16, 2020)

These are fantastic! I love the design choices. Simple yet elegant. The lighter orange is enclosure is a cool color. How'd you come about that one? Man I really want posca pens. Any tips for using the pens?


----------



## Andyhannaman (Nov 16, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> These are fantastic! I love the design choices. Simple yet elegant. The lighter orange is enclosure is a cool color. How'd you come about that one? Man I really want posca pens. Any tips for using the pens?


Thanks for the kind words! All colors are from tayda (their powder coating service).  I just ordered some colors that sounded cool and haven’t been disappointed yet! The oranges here are burnt orange and matte orange.  And yeah I find the posca pens to work pretty well.  One tip with these gloss enclosure finishes is the first time it goes on, it sort of pools and doesn’t stick well. But the upside to the gloss finish is you can easily wipe up your mistakes before it dries (or use some cleaner- I use electronic cleaner- to scrub up dried paint). I find that if I write a bit, then rub it out, it leaves a tiny unnoticeable layer of paint on the enclosure that helps the paint pen adhere and go on smoothly. I’m sure there’s an easier way to get this effect with some sort of primer coat, but it’s been working for me.  Also, the rustoleum crystal clear enamel has been surprisingly great at sealing everything in and leaving a nice smooth finish.  I’m sure there are many ways to optimize this method but it’s working so far.


----------

